# Exhaust piping size for N2O usage?



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

What size piping would be optimum for running my N2O system? Since nitrous is like a "chemical turbo" i was guessing maybe 2.25-2.5 . Anyone else got a legitimate answer? After running a 15.9 @ 90mph last night, i think that maybe the 2" pipe is killing it.

...or maybe cause i need headers?

-Andrew-


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I would definitely get a set of HotShot headers, and run a 2.25" setup just because a 2.5" will definitely be an overkill on your normal driving. I think with a 2.25" you may get some top end with no applicable low end.


----------



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> I would definitely get a set of HotShot headers, and run a 2.25" setup just because a 2.5" will definitely be an overkill on your normal driving. I think with a 2.25" you may get some top end with no applicable low end.


Exactly what i was thinking. Just needed some confirmation. Thanks a lot.

-Andrew-


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

RacinConcept said:


> Exactly what i was thinking. Just needed some confirmation. Thanks a lot.
> 
> -Andrew-




Not trying to be rude to anyone.. but you mean a "Header" not "Headers" its a 4 cylinder, so it only has one.... If it were a V6 or V8.. it would use "Headers". Sorry, just a big pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

[QUOTE='98200SXse]Not trying to be rude to anyone.. but you mean a "Header" not "Headers" its a 4 cylinder, so it only has one.... If it were a V6 or V8.. it would use "Headers". Sorry, just a big pet peeve of mine.[/QUOTE]

No its cool, it just slipped my mind. Thanks for pointing that out, dont want it to spread around though. 

What kind of setup are you going to be using?


----------



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

[QUOTE='98200SXse]Not trying to be rude to anyone.. but you mean a "Header" not "Headers" its a 4 cylinder, so it only has one.... If it were a V6 or V8.. it would use "Headers". Sorry, just a big pet peeve of mine.[/QUOTE]


Funnt thing it, when i was typing my post, i noticed that i typed an "s" as well, but just didnt bother to delete it. Point taken. :thumbup: 

-Andrew-


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

[QUOTE='98200SXse]Not trying to be rude to anyone.. but you mean a "Header" not "Headers" its a 4 cylinder, so it only has one.... If it were a V6 or V8.. it would use "Headers". Sorry, just a big pet peeve of mine.[/QUOTE]

i was JUSt about to say that, because i got so much bull shit at school for saying i got new "headers" i try to stop my self from adding the 's' i tend to correct ppl now.. But oh well.


----------



## nicholas200sx (Jul 16, 2008)

*NOS setup on 98 200sx*

Im not to sure that is was ok to run a N20 setup 65 shot with the NVCT Ga16de equipt motor. being that it does advance the timing and all. Just wondering if it would be a good Idea to do or what should be done. 

By the way running 15s not to bad for the Ga


----------

